# Ansar 14



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking for pictures of the above tug, in the Red Sea at the moment.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

i found a picture of Ansar 15, i think ansar 14 is similar, which was built by ASL Shipyard in Singapore, ansar 15 was built in Hong Kong at Cheoy Lee shipyard.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2020194

tony.


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Tony, no, 14 's accommodation is more towards the bow rather than midships, did see a average picture a while back but can't remember where !


----------

